# Rescued a dog yesterday!



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Hey guys you aren't going to believe what happened to me yesterday. I went to petsmart to get some cat litter and food, I had Buster with me, so decided to get him a toy. As we were looking at the toys this lady comes up to me with this pitiful looking little maltese. She started talking to me and told me she had taken her from some drug addict because she wasn't taking care of her. This lady tells me she has had her for 3 months, but can't take care of her because she has cancer. So I tell her I'll take her, she gives her to me and then leaves alittle while later. I take the dog over to the Banfield hospital side of petsmart, tell them the story and they get me right in(they know me because I bring Buster there), The vet checks her out, and I get her vaccinated, she says she is about 2 years old, she is completly matted(will get her groomed tomorrow, have to wait 48 hours after rabies vacc.), Yellow on the bottom half from lying in urine, not spayed and tarter on her teeth, and she only weighs 4 pounds she is skin and bones.I will get her spayed and teeth cleaned after she gains some weight. Her name is Sweet Pea. This is like a answer to my prayers because I have been wanting to rescue a dog, and was in the process of adopting one from s.c.m.r.!!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

She is adorable!!! That's so great that you found her -- or she found you!! Congrats!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

She is adorable! Congratulations!!!! 
Looks like she just needs a little tlc!!!!


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Oct 2 2005, 03:50 PM
> *She is adorable! Congratulations!!!!
> Looks like she just needs a little tlc!!!!
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Thanks for posting the pictures I was having trouble, still can't get it right!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cindy6755+Oct 2 2005, 03:58 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting the pictures I was having trouble, still can't get it right!!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=105460
[/B][/QUOTE]


No prob....


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

How wonderful!


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Aww how cute! She just needs some TLC! Congrats and good luck with your new baby.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Awww, how exciting!







That is wonderful!!!


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

She has such a beautiful face!







Congratulations, the Lord works in mysterious ways!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Aww!! That's absolutely WONDERFUL!! She's a doll.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Awww!! I'm so glad her story has a happy ending! I can see the joy and happiness in her eyes because she knows she'll be loved now. She is simply precious!


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

What a lucky maltese to have been saved twice.







I know you are just thrilled. What does Buster think about her?


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh what a precious little baby!!.. I am THRILLED for both her and you!!!
See?..like I always say... God sees that we get connected with our "meant to be" pooches!!
Can't wait to hear more about little Sweetpea!!


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

OMG she is so precious! And I am so glad you and Buster were there at just the right time to rescue her. She is adorable- and I am sure in your care she will blossom.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kab_@Oct 2 2005, 05:48 PM
> *What a lucky maltese to have been saved twice.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Buster loves sweet Pea, he wants to play, play-she is still a little shy. I'm sure they will end up being best buddies :excl:


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

WOW! Congrats! She is very cute


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

She's positively adorable!! What a great story. I am glad that she has found a place in your home


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

What a wonderful story! She is too cute! What a lucky little girl


----------



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

How wonderful for both of you! SHe will be a beauty once she gets her fill of love. Best of luck and keep us updated!


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

I am so glad for both of you. She looks like a real SweetPea for sure.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

That is an amazing story!







She is so sweet looking! Can't wait to see pictures of her all cleaned up - like Cinderella!


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

AWW she is just too cute CONGRATS!!!!!!!


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Abbey_@Oct 3 2005, 04:11 AM
> *That is an amazing story!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I like it Cinderella


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Thats wonderful, I'm so happy for you


----------



## foX42O (Sep 10, 2005)

i just clicked the link "busters dog page" or something like that.. cute pics.. but what is that blue stuff on the puppy? is that why he's so white?


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2005)

Oh my gosh, you definitely were in the right place at the right time. It was meant to be. I'm so happy for you and SweetPea. What a great story!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

A happy ending doesn't get much better than this









She's a BEAUTY!!! God bless you for taking her in...


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

What a wonderful story. Sweet peas is beautiful!
Congratulations


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 22, 2005)

Hi-
Congratulations on rescuing such a precious little dog. I also have a rescue. A woman I know was going to give her away because she was too hyper. Mia was only nine months old at the time. The poor dog had been at a daycare with little kids and she had been groomed with scissors. Now, she is with me at her forever home. What is wrong with people?


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

she has such a pretty face and looks so happy in your arms... what a great day you had


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Congratulations! She is so very cute. That's an incredible story, looking forward to hearing more about her and Buster.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Congratulations, she is such a cute little angel,







and what a gorgeous little face she has too.







I am sure with lots of TLC she is going to look her very best in no time. She is so lucky to have found you


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Congratulations. The world does work in mysterious ways.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

OH MY GOSH! What a great story! You're such an awesome person for doing that! Sweet Pea is sooooo precious! There is no way you could say no to that beautiful thing!


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

wow--what a blessing for both of you!! She looks so sweet. I'd love to see more pictures of her and Buster together!!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Oh she is precious! It's such an adorable name too!!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Congrats, how exciting!!!  I'm so happy for you!!!! Wow!







HOw sweet


----------



## lethalfire (Sep 7, 2005)

Congratulations! That is so awesome that you had the opportunity to rescue
the poor little Angel. I bet she will feel so much better and probably play
more once she gets cleaned up and doesn't have all those matts tugging
at her skin.

It is just so sad seeing this little fur angels being neglected and getting
to the point where they are all matted and not properly taken care of.

Congratulations and I look forward to seeing her newly groomed pics.


----------



## maltx3 (Dec 23, 2004)

What a wonderful thing you have done in rescuing little Sweet Pea. She looks so cute now, just imagine how beautiful she will look once she has been cleaned up and groomed. I'm glad Buster will have a playmate now. Congratulations


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

My internet is down at home- but should be up today so will post more pictures tonight, Sweet Pea looks like a chihuahua now that she has no hair. But still is cute as a button! When I post the pictures I'll put them in my gallery because I have trouble posting them in a post.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Cindy,

How incredible that Sweetpea is in your arms...God certainly has a plan. So glad this little girl will be taken care of now. Gifts of love are so perfect aren't they.


----------



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

Oh wow im a so happy for you, i know how happy you must feel you have given her a new life again i am so happy and thankful that you rescued her good job God bless you for being so kind and not caring that she has cancer btw i hope the lady is wrong in that, but did the vet tell you anything about that? of course you have to have studies doen right? please let us know ok i hope the cancer is not bad and she can live a long healthy life.


----------



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

Awww i hadnt seen her pic she is beautiful her little face looks like mitzi


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maltlover_@Oct 4 2005, 10:17 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Sweet Pea doesn't have cancer, the lady was telling me she(the lady) has cancer(uterine)she is having a hysterectomy and that is why she can't keep sweet pea. The people at petsmart told me that she probably made up the whole story and sweet pea was probably always hers, they see this kind of stuff all the time. I'm just glad sweet pea and I found each other and she will never be neglected or abused again.


----------



## Bridge (Jun 2, 2005)

She is so cute!


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

O.k I posted a couple of pictures in my gallery of sweet pea after grooming had to get her completly stripped down. But she is still a cutie


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

Sweet Pea's eyes say so much--what a beauty she is...














I wish I could just love on her ha ha....she's so lucky to have you now to take care of her and show her nothing but love.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

I just saw sweetpea's photo in the gallery after her grooming. What a sweet little girl!







I was so happy to see you had a t-shirt on her - I bet it helps her feel snuggly and not so naked!!







What a lucky girl to have found a great home!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Awww....I bet her coat will grow in as beautiful as ever....
She is a sweetie!!!!


----------



## louise (Sep 10, 2005)

Even though she had to get shaved down you can still see what a pretty face she has.







How are things going? Is she adjusting well? I hope so, she looks so sweet


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I just saw her pictures--what a cutie!!!









How is she adjusting?


----------



## DoraClemens (Oct 10, 2005)

Congratulations! Thanks for rescueing Sweetpea!


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

She is beautiful! How is she getting along with you and Buster now? Do they play together? You were very blessed! Congratulations!


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Baxter and Wally's Mom_@Oct 14 2005, 05:02 PM
> *She is beautiful! How is she getting along with you and Buster now? Do they play together? You were very blessed! Congratulations!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Buster and sweetpea play all the time. He just doesn't like to share his toys, he will hid them from her. Sweet pea is sleeping right now in her crate (she just got home from being spayed) Buster is laying right next to her, watching her he probably knows she isn't feeling well.


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

oh that is so sweet














I hope you got a picture!!


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cindy6755+Oct 14 2005, 06:59 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Buster and sweetpea play all the time. He just doesn't like to share his toys, he will hid them from her. Sweet pea is sleeping right now in her crate (she just got home from being spayed) Buster is laying right next to her, watching her he probably knows she isn't feeling well.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=109812
[/B][/QUOTE]
Oh that is too sweet! Baxter doesn't like to share his toys with Wally either!


----------



## Lori_G (May 5, 2005)

Congratulations to both of you!!!!! 

My malts have rescue me from crummy moods many times.....They are good at that.

May sweet pea be a joy to you for many years to come!!!!!!!!


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Is Sweet Pea's hair growing fast? I can't wait to see how cute she is with hair and a bow. Kirby's hair is coming in fast and very soft. I an anxious for his 'stick tail' to get covered up.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Its starting to grow now. It will be a few months before it gets long enough for a bow. Maybe by christmas. I can't wait till she gets hair on her tail because its been broken and is crooked. She has turned out to be a very sweet little girl., she doesn't hide under the bed anymore and has started licking me, like Buster does.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cindy6755_@Oct 20 2005, 09:22 PM
> *Its starting to grow now. It will be a few months before it gets long enough for a bow. Maybe by christmas. I can't wait till she gets hair on her tail because its been broken and is crooked. She has turned out to be a very sweet little girl., she doesn't hide under the bed anymore and has started licking me, like Buster does.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Kirby's tail needs some hair too. Chloe grabs him by the tail when she is playing with him and spins him around. He likes it though


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

What a precious little face. After a little TLC, she's going to make you a wonderful new friend! Congratulations to both of you. Sounds like a match made in Doggie heaven.

Samsonsmom


----------

